

Show HN: SocialBusinessCard – Turn Your Social Profiles into Business Cards - yitchelle
http://socialbusinesscard.me/

======
simedw
Pretty cool but the LinkedIn Card gives me the following PHP exception:
Catchable fatal error: Object of class stdClass could not be converted to
string in /home/stephenou/socialbusinesscard.me/card_linkedin.php on line 49

------
lazyant
The word "Cards" from the title in the page is almost hidden in (my) Chrome

------
laurenstill
First ever? Moo + FB did this back in 2006? 07? A while back at least. It's
nice, clean though. Any plans to branch out to IG/G+/others?

------
ryanthejuggler
Facebook app is in "sandbox" mode, so unfortunately I can't use it right now.
Nice concept, though!

